# Fishing on the Reel Hard 4-23-16- rig trip



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Left out of of Pensacola pass about 1030am with a good friend, my oldest son, and his best friend for an overnighter. Went straight to the MP255 rig. got there about 230. By 4 we gad our limit on AJ. The biggest was 44in. and the smallest was 40. Caught them all on shimano long jigs but I think you could of a monkey wrench with a hook on it. None of us dorppoed more 4 times to hook up. 

Put out the trolling spread and head towards the Petronious. Picked up a nice bulldauphin on a blue and white islander/ballyhoo. caught a blackfin trolling around the rig and then trolled over to Marlin getting there about dark and got a barracuda. saw one very short burst of YFT between the rigs but nothing else.

Headed back to petronious to jig for BFT. Ended up with 23. 5am fish coolers full,out of ice and beer. we headed back in. Pulled into the slip and Grand Lagoon Yacht Club shortly after 9am.

The Reel Hard 28ft bertram is still for sale on the forum. She is ready to roll!


----------



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

more pics


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a mess of fish.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Good deal. Nice Mahi! 

Bertram made great boats. Someone will be happy with that one when it finds its new home.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great trip guys, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice haul. Question: where do you clean fish at the GLYC? I had looked into keeping my boat there, but the lack of fish cleaning facilities was a bit of a turn-off.


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

X2, that's a messo fish! Congrats on a great trip!


----------



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Obvious said:


> Nice haul. Question: where do you clean fish at the GLYC? I had looked into keeping my boat there, but the lack of fish cleaning facilities was a bit of a turn-off.


I loaded these up in the cooler and brought home(close to Montgomery) to clean. If i just have a few Snapper or whatever ill clean on the boat in slip. You are right about needing a better fish cleaning station and I hope to change that. Most of the boat owners are just for recreation. I have a condo next door at Harboure Point and GLYC is a great little club.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man what a box full!!! Ya'll were on fire! Way ta get the eats!!!


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Great trip*

Nice dolphin and amberjacks. The blackfin looked decent size as well. Looks like it was a great trip. Nice lights.

Bob


----------

